# roof wash



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

here is a shingle roof we did today


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sweet roof cleaning job down there in Tampa. 

Is that a Northern Tools setup? What's the pump flow?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes,it's just a little thing but it does suprisingly well! It's only 2 gpm.
We usually use it for popcorn removal & wallpaper removal.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

how do you use it for wallpaper removal?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

How did you shoot parts of the video when you were obviously not on the roof? Were you hanging from a tree branch? haha Looks like you were level with the roof.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Fill it with hot water & whatever you choose? Diff,Safe & Simple Fabric Softner?????

Oh and a smaller tip!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you using TSP in the mix as well as bleach? I have a lot of low pitch 1 story roofs here that would be easy money. I already have a tank with a pump like that.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Are you using TSP in the mix as well as bleach? I have a lot of low pitch 1 story roofs here that would be easy money. I already have a tank with a pump like that.


Sometimes,every roof is different so I taylor the mixture to the roof.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> How did you shoot parts of the video when you were obviously not on the roof? Were you hanging from a tree branch? haha Looks like you were level with the roof.


Some I was on the roof.There is also a little hill on the back side of the house.


----------

